# Do i have a problem with my solution or with my precipitate method !????



## imp.hacene (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello guys .......
First of all let me explain what i did........basically i put around 70 computer ram fingers in AP solution , i get the foils , than i dissolve them in HCL+ Bleach(4-1 ratio) , so i get orange solution . I let it settle for day to get the clorine out of my solution ,then i test it with stannous chloride and show me a positive response (Black) then i add copperas for precipitation , i saw a reaction and white salt was formed in the bottom of container and nothing happen......then i let it settle for 20 days then i tried the copperas in small sample and the solution turn into bright green + some white salt.....is the problem with my copperas so should i use another precipitattion method, or do i still have clorine in my solution ?
NB: i was made my copperas with diluted sulfiric acid + iron from transformer , let it settle for night in closed pot, then i get the green crystal , which i dissolve them in hot water + few drop of HCL.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 26, 2016)

Does the solution still test positive to gold?

70 ram fingers isn't a lot of gold. It might have precipitated and is hiding on the bottom as a fine black powder.

Göran


----------



## imp.hacene (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes, i recheck my solution and it shows positive...and no black powder in the bottom


----------



## imp.hacene (Sep 28, 2016)

any help guys ???


----------



## 4metals (Sep 28, 2016)

You added a lot of bleach. And you likely did not get it all out. So what is happening is you are dropping the gold, and the extra bleach keeps re-dissolving it. You need to heat the solution to drive off the excess bleach. 

In the future add the HCl and the foils and slowly and in very small increments, add bleach. Only add enough to react enough to digest the foils.


----------



## Gerardo (Oct 4, 2016)

Que tal muy buenas tardes antes que nada quiero agradecer por la gran aportación por parte de ustedes en el foro soy un miembro nuevo y apenas comienzo cono la recuperacion de oro de la chatarra electrónica, en el proceso que me gustaría me apoyarán con algun consejo es el precipitado pues e procesado circuito integrado y todo bien asta que añado el metabisulfito de sodio pues al principio no cambio de color la solución y al día siguiente se formaron unos cristales en el fondo en forma de agujas u una tipo sal ,a esto decidí ponerle más sulfamico y me doy cuenta de que aún reacciona seguí asta que dejó de hacerlo seguir a poner el mbs. Y no precipitó nada y la prueba de cloruro de estaño me da positivo (negro) lo raro es que este mbs ya lo e ocupado antes y si a precipitado que puede estar mal ? Y gracias por su tiempo


----------



## anachronism (Oct 4, 2016)

Welcome. Pop your text into a translation service would you please? 

"That so very good afternoon above all I want to thank you for the great contribution from you in the forum'm a new member and cone just beginning the recovery of gold from electronic scrap, in the process I would like I will support with some advice is the precipitate thus and integrated processing and all good till I add sodium metabisulfite because at first no color change the solution and the next day crystals were formed in the bottom needle-shaped salt type or circuit this decided to put more sulfamic and I realize that still reacts continued till it stopped continue to put the smb. And it did not precipitate anything and proof of tin chloride gives me positive (black) how rare is that this smb already and busy before and if precipitate might be wrong? And thanks for your time"


----------



## Geo (Oct 4, 2016)

Los cristales en forma de aguja es cloruro de plomo. El oro no precipita porque hay demasiado ácido nítrico en el agua regia.


----------



## glorycloud (Oct 4, 2016)

Lookey at Mr. Decatur Alabama hablando Espanol! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 4, 2016)

I agree with both anachronism and Geo.

Please post in English here so everyone can benefit from, and participate in, the discussion.

Geo is correct about the lead chloride crystals and that you still have nitric acid in your solution that keeps redissolving your gold. Most beginners use too much nitric.

Dave


----------



## Gerardo (Oct 5, 2016)

Muy buenos días Muchas gracias por sus consejos me doy cuenta que la solución a estado fallando por el exceso de AN.antes de leer sus respuestas ya abia colocado un poco de hierro a la solución con motivo de que precipitara todo y poderlo volver a refinar espero no estar cometiendo otro error y aplicare el AN.gradualmente para evitar otro tropiezo como este .
Lo que no entendí es que hacer para eliminar el cloruro de plomo o si volviendo a refinarlo dejará de afectarme en el precipitado .
Y seguiré compartiendo mis avances e inquietudes en el foro para que a los que les pudiera servir algo les sea de provecho y quienes puedan ayudarme se los agradeceré. A y gracias por la traducción 
A y ahí palabras que yo no pongo en el texto y no se por que aparecen al publicarlas espero no aparezca nada obsceno ni ofensivo para nadie gracias


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Gerardo said:


> Muy buenos días Muchas gracias por sus consejos me doy cuenta que la solución a estado fallando por el exceso de AN.antes de leer sus respuestas ya abia colocado un poco de hierro a la solución con motivo de que precipitara todo y poderlo volver a refinar espero no estar cometiendo otro error y aplicare el AN.gradualmente para evitar otro tropiezo como este .
> Lo que no entendí es que hacer para eliminar el cloruro de plomo o si volviendo a refinarlo dejará de afectarme en el precipitado .
> Y seguiré compartiendo mis avances e inquietudes en el foro para que a los que les pudiera servir algo les sea de provecho y quienes puedan ayudarme se los agradeceré. A y gracias por la traducción
> A y ahí palabras que yo no pongo en el texto y no se por que aparecen al publicarlas espero no aparezca nada obsceno ni ofensivo para nadie gracias



Just so you understand this is the way your message translates into english.


Very good morning Thank you for your advice I realize that the solution to failing state by excess AN.antes to read your answers abia already placed some iron to the solution to precipitate the occasion of being able to refine everything and hope again not making another mistake and aplicare the AN.gradualmente to avoid another setback like this.
What I do not understand is that to remove lead chloride or re-refine it affect me stop in the precipitate.
And I will share my progress and concerns in the forum for those who could serve them something profitable to them and who can help me I appreciate it. A thanks for the translation 
A and that I do not put words in the text and that appear not to publish hope nothing appears obscene or offensive to anyone thanks


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Oct 5, 2016)

Very good morning Thank you for your advice I realize that the solution to failing state by excess AN.antes to read your answers abia already placed some iron to the solution to precipitate the occasion of being able to refine everything and hope again not making another mistake and aplicare the AN.gradualmente to avoid another setback like this.


AN is ammonium nitrate.
Aplicare, apply
Gradualmente, gradually


----------

